

Development, build, test, deploy processes for full-stack JavaScript - roman01la
https://github.com/roman01la/develop-build-test-deploy

======
roman01la
This repo is describing Grunt-based dev environment. I'm just looking for
tools that can be helpful in automation of processes. The most interesting
part for me here are Testing & Metrics tools. Some great, but still not widely
adopted, things like: Accessibility testing, Visual regression testing, Code
complexity metrics. Looking forward to add more useful stuff. Suggestions and
PRs are welcome.

